# Fairy Tale Horse Mane product?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I have to say this looks intriguing. How to grow long, beautiful manes and tails...Does anyone have any knowledge about this site? 

Fairy Tale Horses


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Don't know if I'd want to ride a critter who can't see where he's going due to all the hair covering his eyes! -LOL-

On the serious side, if the product is something they eat, I'd be concerned about the amount of protein it has.

My mule has a long tail and a roached mane. I have no interest in taking care of a long mane!

Extra Virgin olive oil makes human hair grow fast and thick. Might just work on a critter.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

So, um, is the big secret just to keep the hair braided or something? A lot of the horses in the photos look like their manes and tails were braided. They've got that tell-tale wavy look.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, loosely braiding your own (human) hair is recommended to keep it growing nicely... So I suppose that makes sense.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay, I'm laughing a little here.

I see Friesians and Andalusians, Gypsy Vanners, etc. All breeds known to have luxurious long manes. I do precious little to my Friesians' manes; they're sunburnt and they're never ever braided; yet they're a foot and a half to two feet long and very thick. With intensive care, they could be even longer. 

I think much of it is genetic. There are lines of Friesians with heavy manes and those with comparatively lighter manes. I have a QH who was a breeding stallion for fifteen years, and he and all his get have long thick manes. His forelock goes down to his nose; sometimes I call him Fabio. 

You can make hairs slippery so the hairs don't tangle and break. You can braid and put it in a sock. You can stimulate hair production with Tuttle's and water. You can even feed products that will give a horse a more elastic hairshaft. But they've only got so many follicles. If they have a lot of follicles, you can get a lot of hair. If they don't, you can do everything including dance by the light of the moon and it's not going to change anything.

I guess I'm not real moved by this product.

There are also rider issues for such long manes. It's hard to separate mane and rein. If you have to double up a horse in an emergency, accidentally grabbing some mane can stop your turn and they can really get to bolting. Mane sneaks into your seat while you ride and you get mane hairs in your underwear. (I'm not kidding here.) And if it's too long, they step on it when they graze. I couldn't have a horse not be allowed to graze.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm not very moved by the sales technique being employed. It smacks of snakeoil. :run: If I'd paid $57 (or whatever) to be told to use Mane and Tail hair conditioner or something, and to keep the hair braided, I'd be pretty ticked off. They talk about a "product" but that product could just be advice.

Fabio - hee!


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Horseyrider said:


> Okay, I'm laughing a little here.
> 
> I see Friesians and Andalusians, Gypsy Vanners, etc. All breeds known to have luxurious long manes.


I was thinking the same thing when I saw the photos. Some horses genetically have the ability to grow long, thick manes. Some do not. Quoted from the website - "The Number One most significant improvement that you can make to a horse, is to grow a long, thick, luxurious mane and tail on him or her." Really?? Like training or manners or conformation are far less important than hair.

Long manes are a pain. Annoying to ride with all that hair and a lot of maintenance to keep nice.

I had an Andalusian/Arab who inherited great hair genes from both his parents, and I would have loved to chop his mane off and have a neatly pulled mane that I could braid up for showing. The only reason he had a long mane was because he was for sale, and I decided to let any potential buyer decide if they wanted a long mane or not.

All of my horses now have a short, pulled mane. It's great!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

When I worked with the Andalusian's, always braided their forelock.
Same with my Peruvian Paso. Though with him because his mane was so fine, I kept it braided up most of the time.
Maggie my mini, when I drove, I had to braid her forelock up or she couldn't see. Now I just Roach her forelock and mane.
Either use Laser sheen or Cowboy magic on them, usually once a week was enough.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Horseyrider said:


> Okay, I'm laughing a little here.
> 
> I see Friesians and Andalusians, Gypsy Vanners, etc. All breeds known to have luxurious long manes. I do precious little to my Friesians' manes; they're sunburnt and they're never ever braided; yet they're a foot and a half to two feet long and very thick. With intensive care, they could be even longer.
> 
> ...



I agree with you. You can only do so much to grow hair, most of it is genetic.


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

My little Appy filly is blessed with a nice full mane and tail. Unlike her dam who has the standard Appy pattern baldness going on....either that or she is stressed out, but that is another story! 
That website gives me the heebie jeebies! Reminds me of those...send us $50 and you can earn $5000 a month working from home scams! Personally, I like natural manes...full or short!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Must agree, all our horses eat the same thing and are on the same pasture and our appy has "male pattern baldness" :hysterical: and she is a mare but most of the rest have beautiful manes and 2 have tails that touch the ground when I don't trim them. I know, I am not supposed to just whack them off but cockle burrs are a pain for them and us. This sounds too much like snake oil to me. Good diet, loose braids and conditioner are the best way to keep them growing and not breaking off. I have found that the conditioner for black women works really well if I don't use a lot. It isn't cheap but a little goes a long way.


----------



## SDjulieinSC (Aug 8, 2005)

If you want a long mane QUIT BRUSHING IT!!!! You are pulling out hairs and breaking it! If it tangles, use your fingers to get it undone. Use a little Cowboy Magic now and then if it is really bad. Don't wash it either. I ONLY do my guys manes for shows. Seems like the exact opposite of what should be done, but I promise it works. Be carful braiding manes as well. It can break, or worse yet a whole braid can be ripped out leaving a big bare chunk! 
I only braid and bag tails once they are about to touch the ground. Same no wash policy as with manes.


----------

